# MAC  Peru!!!



## KAIA (Apr 11, 2008)

Peru.com - Finanzas: : SEMINARIO DE MAQUILLAJE


----------



## alehoney (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm going to be in Peru for a year...My main question where is the nearest MAC store? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will be mostly in Lima working with a local university on a health project. I would appreciate some help with finding makeup locals. I have never been in Peru and it would be great if anyone has any information about anything Peru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know if you still need the info but MAC has a stand in Saga and Ripely in the Jockey Plaza.


----------

